# Spains crisis?????



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The pain in Spain proves too much as expat Britons pack their bags

Any thoughts??

Jo xx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> The pain in Spain proves too much as expat Britons pack their bags
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> Jo xx


yes! 
I Want to be in spain, someone out there wants to be in England. Do the math'????
..griz :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> The pain in Spain proves too much as expat Britons pack their bags
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> Jo xx


If they'd got themselves a nice website and a donkey things could have been different.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

XTreme said:


> If they'd got themselves a nice website and a donkey things could have been different.


When we get there,eace: I'll have one of each, if there's room


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> If they'd got themselves a nice website and a donkey things could have been different.


Of course it could Xtreme!!!!!!! 

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I still dont understand why retired folk feel they need to return to the UK, ok, so the exchange rate and interest rates have dropped, even if the cost of living has risen a little in Spain, but its still cheaper to live over here, when you take into account cheaper petrol, car tax, rent, council tax, booze, ciggies, eating out.......... And life is so much more relaxed and sunnier

jo


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> I still dont understand why retired folk feel they need to return to the UK, ok, so the exchange rate and interest rates have dropped, even if the cost of living has risen a little in Spain, but its still cheaper to live over here, when you take into account cheaper petrol, car tax, rent, council tax, booze, ciggies, eating out.......... And life is so much more relaxed and sunnier
> 
> jo


I agree and I am not even there yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> The pain in Spain proves too much as expat Britons pack their bags
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> Jo xx


Load of old .... Check out the posts below the article - plenty of which mirrors the posts on this forum. Good riddance. Shut the door on the way out please. And don't let the doorknob hit you where the good Lord split you.



Tally.xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Load of old .... Check out the posts below the article - plenty of which mirrors the posts on this forum. Good riddance. Shut the door on the way out please. And don't let the doorknob hit you where the good Lord split you.
> 
> 
> 
> Tally.xx


......... and learn the damn language!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Grrrr....too bloody obvious now. I smell propaganda bullsh!tainkiller:

What really gets me suspicious and I believe has already been written in the forum on the past, is the sheer brutal obviousness of the bullsh!t. I've lived in the UK and I now live in Spain. I've paid taxes in the UK and I now pay taxes in Spain. I had a car in the UK and now have I car in Spain. The biggest difference in my situation is that I had a whopping great mortgage in the UK and I don't have any mortgage here. 

Question then : do these retired folk have no property here and no property in the UK?? What have they been doing all their lives and what did they expect to live on when they retired, given that a 30% drop in the pound's value should not effect anyone in their retirement years if they have even the most modest amount of savings to top up their pension. I'm assuming here that they're not leaving the rented 5-bedroom villa and pool behind and going back to Blighty to live in a rented one bedroom studio flat in London for similar amounts of money. I'm also assuming they're not expecting a great deal of DSS help when they're already receiving their full pension.

Those seeking work, especially the reference to London, are gonna receive a hammer blow when they get there and see what they earnt if they manage to find a job in the first place and then the rents they'll have to pay.....mind you I suppose they wanna get back quick and take advantage of the benefits???? 

As for the red tape issue here - as one of the reader opinion states in the article, it is actually a piece of cake here if you have been contributing.....or have they??? If you've been working for Harry Dodgem and haven't been contributing and without a contract, then the red tape issue doesn't come into play and you've made your own bed.

I want to see an article from the press or the BBC about a professional working for a multi-national who has decided to leave his Spanish posting and return to the company in England because life is so much tougher in Spain. AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN.


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

griz616 said:


> yes!
> I Want to be in spain, someone out there wants to be in England. Do the math'????
> ..griz :clap2::clap2::clap2:


But the trouble is, they come for Albania and places like that. It now seems as though Ireland is the place for Benifit tourists as we pay €204.30 per week unemployment benifit for a single person. And the ******s are catching on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mickybob said:


> But the trouble is, they come for Albania and places like that. It now seems as though Ireland is the place for Benifit tourists as we pay €204.30 per week unemployment benifit for a single person. And the ******s are catching on.


204,30 € a week???????????? I think we should all be piling over there!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

jojo said:


> 204,30 € a week???????????? I think we should all be piling over there!!!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Don't forget Jo that there is more for your OH, and Kids, plus rent allowance. The Child benifit (to be taxed this Dec) is , Well we get over €550 a month for 3 brats ( dont know what it is for children, we only have brats.:lol It all ads up to a tidy sum. Better than working your ASS ( sorry XT) off I suppose,


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

mickybob said:


> Don't forget Jo that there is more for your OH, and Kids, plus rent allowance. The Child benifit (to be taxed this Dec) is , Well we get over €550 a month for 3 brats ( dont know what it is for children, we only have brats.:lol It all ads up to a tidy sum. Better than working your ASS ( sorry XT) off I suppose,


Don't want to seem racist but, I hope them ******s is Albaina don't see this thread.:lol::lol:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Grrrr....too bloody obvious now. I smell propaganda bullsh!tainkiller:
> 
> What really gets me suspicious and I believe has already been written in the forum on the past, is the sheer brutal obviousness of the bullsh!t. I've lived in the UK and I now live in Spain. I've paid taxes in the UK and I now pay taxes in Spain. I had a car in the UK and now have I car in Spain. The biggest difference in my situation is that I had a whopping great mortgage in the UK and I don't have any mortgage here.
> 
> ...



agreed 100%. Inspite of everything I still think its cheaper for a retired couple to live in spain. So what do these people that go rushing back find when they settle back into cold, wet and windy Blighty??? Are they suddenly financially better off???

Really what I wanna know is WHY'' Why are the media and I assume the government trying to lure people back to the UK? and why stop em leaving? Cos from where I'm sitting it is so obviously just propaganda!!! Is it simply cos they want Brits to stay there and spend their money?? But surely the UK is already too full?

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Some of US retirees may not be in such a privelaged position as others!!!!! I can understand absolutely why pensioners need to return back ...........there. We have had to seriously think about it after me losing my job. HI gets a little private pension along with his state pension but not enough to make that much difference.

We are probably going to have to take the car off the road. My insurance is 4 times higher here that it was ......there. As ADSL is expensive, we are probably going to have to get rid of that too!!! We have cut down on electricity dramatically but it makes no difference because that too has gone up!!! There is no price war in the shops here like there is back..........there!! Our rent for a 2 bedded appartment is much more expensive here than it is ...........there!! The only things cheaper here are spirits, **** and public transport. Shall I go on??? Will we be better off returning back there?? Yes, we would!

So, those that are calling it bulls..t..... it bl..dy well isn't!!! For those that are financially sound, good luck to you but I am NOT bulls...ting. We are hanging on by our fingertips
to say the least.

So, please have a bit of heart for those that really want to stay but find no option but to return....back there.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

As for work here, most of it IS black. That is mainly ALL there is unless you are willing to work 50 hours a week for a part time contract with no payment into pension funds!!! I know this as I have done it all!! So someone that is willing to get off their backsides and work and be taken advantage of, it's their fault????


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

As for Spain being in crisis, my hairdresser has lost 20 customers that have gone back to...there and more are talking about it. In my area it's like a ghost town when usually it would start picking up. My local international bar used to always be busy and they are now struggling. So, yes, I think Spain I would say is in the mire.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Chica said:


> As for Spain being in crisis, my hairdresser has lost 20 customers that have gone back to...there and more are talking about it. In my area it's like a ghost town when usually it would start picking up. My local international bar used to always be busy and they are now struggling. So, yes, I think Spain I would say is in the mire.


Hi Chica, sounds like you're having a very rough time of it. I understand your stance but wonder why your sums appear to be so conflicting.

When you compare your car insurance compared to over there, how can that be? I insure two cars over here, one of which is a right hand drive MPV, and they're both around the same as I would be paying (did pay on the RHD) in the UK, because the pound is so weak, otherwise it would have been less with the breakdown cover included and all! I must say however, I've saved over 150€ a year by checking a few sites comparing quotes, calling my broker and bingo, price drops, with the same flaming company!!

Electricity and utilities in general have had a major increase here and.... there.

The cost of rentals, on a like for like basis, is far cheaper here, although certain areas in the costas obviously have the des res premium attached. But I know people here in Galicia, in Barcelona outskirts and in Madrid outskirts who are paying rents that simply do not exist in the UK any more. Even bedsits are more expensive in the London area. Of course, there probably are places in the north of England. But then as I said, like for like?!

I think what the previous posters were saying, and I have said in the past, if retired people can't manage on €800 to €1000 plus rent a month here, why on earth do they think they can manage in the UK? Bearing in mind that as just one example aside from **** and booze, house rates and water bills are as much as 10 times less here than they are in the UK. Or is it because in the UK they have a house and here they rent? If that's the case, then it isn't comparing like for like.

As for ADSL, I was paying Virgin £30 a month when I came over. The same deal now is about £15 I think for a slightly faster line. Here I pay €25 for a one meg link which isn't brilliant but I am in the sticks and it is a bit more than the UK, but by no means a deal braker.

I do agree that if you have to find work to survive, then the chances of getting something over there are better. But I've recently heard that the days of walking into Tescos or Asda and getting a job are gone, so things are tough over there also jobwise, and as always, here depends very much on who as well as what you know.

Obviously there's a lot of pull for "going home". But if that is the case, then this isn't home, probably was never going to be and nature will take its course. It's clear, if nothing else from the help the UK Government are giving people, or not as the case may be, that this push for publishing the plight of the Expat is all about the economics of paying millions in pensions to people who aren't spending it there. This has been a headache for a very long time - since the "Silver Surfers" were identified as the highest disposable income group in the country. To this end, perhaps the crisis will serve their purpose. 

All the best and I hope it all works out in the end.

Xose


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for your response Xrose.

My calculations are correct. When driving in the UK I always insured myself fully comp. Here the quote was €460 for a 13 year old car for 3rd party only. I was paying half this in the UK for fully comp. Couldn't even get a quote for FC and 3rd party, fire and theft was nearly €600. I have never made a claim in my lifetime of driving.

As for rent, our boys have continued to rent our 3 bedded semi that costs £360 per month, here we pay €500 for a 2 bedded appartment. Ok, it has lovely views of the sea but that's all. It's a very old block that looks like it's in bad need of repair and this is one of the cheapest we found. I have rented for cheaper than this but then the owners want you out for July and August unless you are willing to pay double the rent. I don't know about London rental prices as I have never lived there. Even inland the rents have still remained quite high in this area which has surprised me due to the current climate and even if they were considerably cheaper inland we could not entertain it without a reliable car. In addition to this, we would get Housing Benefit and Council Tax reduction in the UK. And why not. We have both paid into the system all our lives. Admittedly, if we were to live up north of Spain then we may save a little on the rent but we don't, we live down south.

Due to my job I needed a good fast connection with the internet. That is how I carried out my work. It costs us €50 a month and that's without making a phonecall call via the landline. I have seen cheaper options but at the end of the day they usually have other add ons and line rental on top.

Xrose, I don't want to leave here. I have lived here now for 6 years so I see it as my home. But, the wrench would not be so bad now if we do decide we have to because we WILL be better off in terms of finance. The same pension, hardly any rent or Council Tax to pay. Immediately we are saving nearly €500 a month. All the other services would no where near come to that. I no longer smoke and I don't drink so the things that are cheaper here don't really affect me. I would certainly obtain work very easily in my profession as they are all emigrating..lol.

Anyway, end of rant. It's not your fault, It's not the spanish people's fault and it's not the fault of people here on the forum. Just needed to get my pennies worth in. If we are in this position so must a lot of others be!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Some of US retirees may not be in such a privelaged position as others!!!!! I can understand absolutely why pensioners need to return back ...........there. We have had to seriously think about it after me losing my job. HI gets a little private pension along with his state pension but not enough to make that much difference.
> 
> We are probably going to have to take the car off the road. My insurance is 4 times higher here that it was ......there. As ADSL is expensive, we are probably going to have to get rid of that too!!! We have cut down on electricity dramatically but it makes no difference because that too has gone up!!! There is no price war in the shops here like there is back..........there!! Our rent for a 2 bedded appartment is much more expensive here than it is ...........there!! The only things cheaper here are spirits, **** and public transport. Shall I go on??? Will we be better off returning back there?? Yes, we would!
> 
> ...


I had no idea Chica! from all the facts and figures that I've heard, rent in Spain is lower than the UK, (I rent a 4 bed, 3 bath detached villa with pool for 900€, while my one of my friends in the UK rents a 2 bed flat for the same in a "not all that" area), council tax is lower in spain, (mine is approx 10€ a month in Spain), car tax... well mines the same as the uk 195€ fully comp on a 4 yr old picasso, I assumed that was the same for everyone??? 

I know food seems to be getting cheaper in the UK and dearer here, but I still think spain has the slight edge. I know cars and electronics are dearer in Spain than the UK, but they tend to be on off purchases

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> As for rent, our boys have continued to rent our 3 bedded semi that costs £360 per month,


HOW MUCH??? Gosh am I a meanie???? I rent our uk house to my two daughters and two friends for €1700 a month inc council tax, but exluding bills!! Thats the going rent in our area

Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> HOW MUCH??? Gosh am I a meanie???? I rent our uk house to my two daughters and two friends for €1700 a month inc council tax, but exluding bills!! Thats the going rent in our area
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo. Yes. Our rent is £400 p/m including Council Tax and that's with a garage. Maybe your pad is in London.

It is really hard for us pensioners. The bummer is that because moh is claiming for me as I am not now working, that gain is knocked of his private pension so no gain there. And with the stopping of the 10p thingummybob, that has also made quite a big difference to his pension. It's not just the exchange rate, it's the other things too. I don't want to whinge about this but just trying to put a pensioners side across and the reasons that many have to return. It doesn't sound much but it's the accumulative effect of everything.


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> HOW MUCH??? Gosh am I a meanie???? I rent our uk house to my two daughters and two friends for €1700 a month inc council tax, but exluding bills!! Thats the going rent in our area
> 
> Jo xxx



So where does oh live then?


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Perhaps if Robert Peston was taken off the air folk might be able to see beyond the doom and gloom.

My investments have taken a hit, my property is worth circa 20% less than it was, but I am still getting over 4.0% interest on my cash. We looked at a beach front duplex about 4 years ago at 300,000 euros when it was 1.50 to the pound. An identical one is now on sale for 170,000 euros and has no offers. If the pound, as I expect, strengthens and Spanish property continues to drop we could pick up a bargain whilst still retaining our UK property, something that we couldn't have done 4 years ago.

We found food, eating out more expensive in Spain this year, but we were on holiday and were not watching the pennies. I still think that Spain will have the edge over the UK as and when the recession starts to ease.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Jo. Yes. Our rent is £400 p/m including Council Tax and that's with a garage. Maybe your pad is in London.
> 
> It is really hard for us pensioners. The bummer is that because moh is claiming for me as I am not now working, that gain is knocked of his private pension so no gain there. And with the stopping of the 10p thingummybob, that has also made quite a big difference to his pension. It's not just the exchange rate, it's the other things too. I don't want to whinge about this but just trying to put a pensioners side across and the reasons that many have to return. It doesn't sound much but it's the accumulative effect of everything.


 I'm really interested to hear your side, cos I have been banging on about retirees coming over. Its good to hear your side of things

Howwever, I dunno if you've done any "damage limitation", but at christmas when the exchange rate started going t*ts up, I went to our landlord here and got the rent reduced, by quite a significant ammount (he refused at first, so we "put the word out" that we were looking at other properties and he then negotiated) and I put another person into the UK house, thereby relieving the situation! My house is in Worthng, west Sussex. The way I see it, my daughters and the friends that are living with them all earn a decent wage and so I charge them more or less the going rate

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

griz616 said:


> So where does oh live then?


We have kind of a "granny annex" (well a bedroom with an ensuite and a little hallway) at the UK house that he lives in!

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I suspect the pound will eventually strengthen, providing someone can stop that mervyn king chap and the media from spreading doom and gloom, and of course gordon stops borrowing more and more for "quantitive easing".

so if we can all sit it out for a little bit longer, things should look up for us earning in sterling????

Jo xx


----------



## mcginlay (Dec 10, 2008)

*Grass is greener*

I think for many people who have lived in Spain for a while, they see things getting a little more expensive and probably as they did when they were in the Uk look for alternatives where the cost of living is cheaper. The big supermarkets in Spain are still cheap if you are not buying imported products and with the exception of electronics and without doubt cars I think Spain still has an edge. We are obviously just talking about economic considerations. The huge benefits of Spain in terms of quality of life, climate etc far outweigh any slight change in the economic situtaion. Cars in Spain although expansive, do hold their residual value and you will get back more than you would in the UK for a second hand car.

Over time I think Spain will be able to survive any economic instability much better than the UK because the level of debt is significantly lower than that of the UK. Borrowing outisde of mortgages is still relatively new for Spanish citizens and certainly isn't widesprad. 

One problem for the expat population in Spain is that the areas in which they live are almost like mini UK's (south of spian resorts) so the picture can appear different than the reality of the situation for the country as a whole.

Expat property is a major influence in peoples reactions to the ecomomic situation as they have seen their investments plummet. For those renting and maybe still with a property in the UK, I would be sitting tight as the UK property prices climb over the next five years and enjoy the lifestyle that they left the UK for in the first place. I have been working in Spain for 6 months and although a little expensive in the major cities particularly, the pound for pound quality of life of Spain v UK is incomparable.

The UK is still suffering and that that suffering is compounded by violence, political instability, educational turmoil and poor weather. It's a no brainer for me I am afraid!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> Some of US retirees may not be in such a privelaged position as others!!!!! I can understand absolutely why pensioners need to return back ...........there. We have had to seriously think about it after me losing my job. HI gets a little private pension along with his state pension but not enough to make that much difference.
> 
> We are probably going to have to take the car off the road. My insurance is 4 times higher here that it was ......there. As ADSL is expensive, we are probably going to have to get rid of that too!!! We have cut down on electricity dramatically but it makes no difference because that too has gone up!!! There is no price war in the shops here like there is back..........there!! Our rent for a 2 bedded appartment is much more expensive here than it is ...........there!! The only things cheaper here are spirits, **** and public transport. Shall I go on??? Will we be better off returning back there?? Yes, we would!
> 
> ...


Chica,

I apologise as my post upset you. Clearly my comments were 100% targetted at the articles and propaganda we are being fed by various sources of UK media. 

If you consider the videos published a few weeks ago by the BBC, it showed a retired couple complaining they could no longer maintain their 40-ish euros per day on eating out/food, their flying back to the UK several times or more per year, their (by the look of the video) large beachfront appartment...and so they were going back. I can't remember if they were maintaining a house in the UK also, but i think they were. 

OK then, as an example of my post's point : now that they are back in the UK, do they have a house in Spain?? Do they fly back to Spain several or more times per year? Do they spend 40/50 quid per day eating out and shopping? I would bet my left kidney they aren't - or can't. So therefore, what was the point of that story? Was it to say that Mr and Mrs Average in the UK, retired, cannot now go and life the life of a wealthy couple in Southern Spain whilst maintaining their roots in the UK? OK, I accept that. But then don't call them Expats who have failed, or whose dream of a life in sun has gone sour, and refer to them instead as people who have had to drop their luxury second life out here due to the crisis. From the information given in that interview it was clear that had they actually been Expats, and emigrated to Spain, they would now be living in Spain without a property back in the UK, saving their 500 quid per month rent with several tens of thousands, if not hundreds of thousands, in the bank and with one or possibly two visits to see friends and family in the UK. Their position would have been quite luxurious compared to UK pensioners who struggle for food/heating/electricity/phone, etc and council tax assuming of course that they are not council tenants.

The trend of comparing people who are "returning" says it all. When people emigrate, they leave the UK. They don't go "in their mind and in reality" based on their actions, on what in actual fact is an extended holiday. If things go badly in the place they emigrated to, they tend to look from within their now new home/country for solutions and not, unlike the long term holiday maker, call an end to it and "go back home". 

The trick to detecting these double lifers is to very quickly judge if they have taken their UK resource, planted it in Spain, and are now living over here from that resource; as opposed to living a double life with the one single resource which would of course be much, much tougher. I have yet to see one example of a Brit reported by the media, who has done the proper emigration and have their resource here, who have chosen to re-emigrate back to the UK. I have however, heard of plenty of Expats from Spain/Australia and New Zealand who gave the idea a bit of thought but realised that even with property trends as they are, becuase they mirror each other (price trends up and down are mirrored pretty much everywhere) the option to re-buy in the UK had gone. They would then have gone back to the UK with their monies and in effect start again as first time buyers. Having done the analysis, very few actually returned to the UK.

Now, we hear a lot about people needing to do their research before they come over here or anywhere else, come to that. I'm concerned that the same logic is not applied when people are looking to go back. As I say, though, if they're not actually going back, but just chucking their extended life/holiday element then I guess the research is irrelevant.

I personally with my family decided to emigrate lock stock and barrel. That was and is the key ime. The equity from the sale in the UK allowed us to build a life here which would have been impossible in the UK. The vast difference in taxations, direct and indirect regardless of what people say, allow us to live in a way that would have been impossible in the UK. Basically then, we have found and not simply believe that the complete move has made this possible for us. 

Once again I apologise if my post upset you, but it was not targetted at any one demographic group - it was a general observation in reaction to the generalisations made by the media regarding failure of life anywhere else but the UK. 

I really do hope things turn out right for you but having been here four years ourselves, and knowing how much things have changed back in the UK during that time, and as you have been here for six years - do please do all the research that this forum is always banging on about for people looking to initially move to Spain. It isn't difficult to check things like shopping and utility costs on the net. It's also easy to check what current aid from the government is on given circumstances. 


Tallulah.xx


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

mcginlay said:


> I think for many people who have lived in Spain for a while, they see things getting a little more expensive and probably as they did when they were in the Uk look for alternatives where the cost of living is cheaper. The big supermarkets in Spain are still cheap if you are not buying imported products and with the exception of electronics and without doubt cars I think Spain still has an edge.


This is a very good point. We've moved down here four weeks ago and I think some people are not aware of how cheap most things still are in Spain. Best example is food shopping. As long as you dont buy your uk products and stick to traditional spanish brands or supermercado own brands (like Hacenado etc.) you save a bundle compared to the UK. Yes Tesco, ASDA and co have been reducing prices as well, but they are still way more expensive than Mercadona. I remember my last shoppings where I was just nipping over to Tesco - I usually paid over £40-50 for a small basket. Here in Spain we usually don't pay more than 60-75 EUR for a full trolley (and I mean full), which in return feeds us a whole week instead of just a couple of days. If I add the low fuel prices and council tax we are saving a bundle compared to the UK.

But don't get me wrong I'm not claiming Spain is a brilliant way for cheap life. Yes I love it here, but there are a whole lot of downsides and people need to take these into account as well. Things like internet, electronics etc. are massivly more expensive. Just wanted to make a point when it comes to food prices.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Seb* said:


> This is a very good point. We've moved down here four weeks ago and I think some people are not aware of how cheap most things still are in Spain. Best example is food shopping. As long as you dont buy your uk products and stick to traditional spanish brands or supermercado own brands (like Hacenado etc.) you save a bundle compared to the UK. Yes Tesco, ASDA and co have been reducing prices as well, but they are still way more expensive than Mercadona. I remember my last shoppings where I was just nipping over to Tesco - I usually paid over £40-50 for a small basket. Here in Spain we usually don't pay more than 60-75 EUR for a full trolley (and I mean full), which in return feeds us a whole week instead of just a couple of days. If I add the low fuel prices and council tax we are saving a bundle compared to the UK.
> 
> But don't get me wrong I'm not claiming Spain is a brilliant way for cheap life. Yes I love it here, but there are a whole lot of downsides and people need to take these into account as well. Things like internet, electronics etc. are massivly more expensive. Just wanted to make a point when it comes to food prices.


Hi Seb,

Your post pretty much mirrors our experience and the shopping basket at Tesco/Asda is still much in my mind when I pay at the counter here and I agree. There are weeks when I think "blimey - that's good". 

I must admit I'm confused with everyone saying how much more expensive electronic items are here. We've done the TV/Washing machine/kettle etc etc research and have found them to be pretty much the same. 

To give an example, we are looking to get a tv for one of our rooms. My hubby checked the usual UK price comparison sites to see if it would be worthwhile my parents bringing one over as apparently with digital TV the old days of compatibility are not an issue anymore (so he says, I'm none the wiser). The same went for a recent GPS purchase he did. At the end of all the web trawling, he found that with the crisis and all, the same deals, if not slightly better in some of the cut throat supermarket chains, were available here.

In fact, other than a difference of maybe 10-15 euros per month on ADSL, and then depending very much where you live in Spain, given its massive rural areas, he says he's lost as to why people insist everything electric and telephonic is much cheaper in the UK. 

Other things need careful research. The UK market is very different to the Spanish one. We've found after the first year here that shopping around in Spain for house & car insurances is a must as the differences in cost and cover can be mind blowing. We also found to our amazement that certain things which are paid for separately in the UK are bundled here within insurance packages. So it's easy not to do a like for like when comparing.

On another note, we've noticed that instead of getting child benefit paid every month, you get zero paid directly and instead, tax allowances go up significantly when you have children or any form of dependants. This is interesting because for anyone coming over with children, their tax bill will be greatly reduced compared to the UK. Although of course they won't get the monthly child benefit payment. Swings and roundabouts I guess, but in the end much of a muchness, especially since the UK have cut off so many tax breaks such as married man's allowance, insurance policy relief, removal of the 10% tax band, increase of NI contributions of 1% on everything earnt etc, etc.

Hope you're settling in well.

Regards,
Tallulah.x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah,

Thank you also for your response. I don't really want to go there again now. I said what I needed to say. I was not so upset by what you wrote but there seems to be a lot of knocking of pensioners returning. I think that most may need the comfort of their families and friends when their back is against the wall and maybe it's better to have them around them, cold, wet or not. Maybe they don't have a house to sell so they can move over lock, stock and barrel. Not all people jumped on the property ladder. For us, without going into details again, we would certainly be a lot better off. That's a fact but I am only speaking now "for us".

I am over my rant and rave now. But, believe it or not!!!! I am a believer in that there is always good that comes from bad

I have JUST heard that my job is back on line and to start again shortly :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:. I should have just kept my mouth shut for one more day then I wouldn't have written any of this stuff 

So ladies and gentleman, a toast to better days :tea:eace::cheer2:


xxxxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

That was a very well written and thought out piece tallulah, I am very impressed.
griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Tallulah,
> 
> Thank you also for your response. I don't really want to go there again now. I said what I needed to say. I was not so upset by what you wrote but there seems to be a lot of knocking of pensioners returning. I think that most may need the comfort of their families and friends when their back is against the wall and maybe it's better to have them around them, cold, wet or not. Maybe they don't have a house to sell so they can move over lock, stock and barrel. Not all people jumped on the property ladder. For us, without going into details again, we would certainly be a lot better off. That's a fact but I am only speaking now "for us".
> 
> ...


there you see! So I am sitting here toasting you with a glass of cola light!!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

And yes, I guess there will always be that psychological need to "run for home" when it feels like the going is getting tough

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica - never ever shut up and put up please!! Circumstances change like the wind, as we know - and I'm really pleased that you've got your job back.

Can we have a :grouphug: please?!?!?

Tallulah.xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

opcorn:. have some popcorn as well JoJo.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> opcorn:. have some popcorn as well JoJo.


Wheres your profile picture gone Chica?????????????????????????

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Chica - never ever shut up and put up please!! Circumstances change like the wind, as we know - and I'm really pleased that you've got your job back.
> 
> Can we have a :grouphug: please?!?!?
> 
> Tallulah.xx


Of course we can Tallulah. I feel very humbled right now.:Cry:

Here's the hug

:grouphug:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Wheres your profile picture gone Chica?????????????????????????
> 
> Jo xx


I don't like looking at it


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> I don't like looking at it



You silly wotsit! I did! you look just like my friend in the UK 

Jo xxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Well ladies, some very interesting comments indeed...

I agree that certain electrical / electronic products are way more expensive in Spain; e.g. computers or laptops.

Food shopping is cheaper in Spain, however not UK brands.

Its also worth mentioning that not all pensioners get the same amount of pension, far from it in fact and therefore each will have a budget to live off.

As for Talulah's comments re insurance - spot on and totally true
e.g. We asked 2 insurance companies for quotes for 2 different types of insurance

Company A quoted double that of Company B for 1 type of insurance
Company B quoted 50% more than Company A on the other 

So yes, the difference is quite something and therefore we need to shop around for a decent insurance quote :lol:


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Well ladies, some very interesting comments indeed...
> 
> I agree that certain electrical / electronic products are way more expensive in Spain; e.g. computers or laptops.
> 
> ...


It's difficult to give price comparisons on the strength of a recent 2 weeks holiday. However we did notice in the local Mercadona that beef fillet cost 36 euros a kilo (£25.00 at our local farm shop), a small cooked chicken cost 6.95 euros (£4.00 in Tesco) and that a bottle of Albali Reserve red was 3.30 euros (£3.95 in Tesco).

However we never had the heating on while we were over, it's still on over here, we need far more clothes here than we do in Spain and our UK council tax is £1,500 p/a. Public transport is free throughout the UK for us, so you can't get much cheaper than that.

It's more about the syle of life in Spain against that of the UK than it is about money, anyone struggling financially in Spain would most probably still struggle back home. They would be far better served by returning to the UK and using the benefit system


----------

